# Drum programming



## tekkadon d (Jan 4, 2010)

ive looked on the net for free and :cough:not free:cough: programs for producing drums. but i cant find anything good. i need to produce just like a real generic kinda sound for deathcore-ish (i dont deem it deathcore but its the easiest way to say it)lol for like blast beats and a breakdown. 
thanks

this is a bump and also another question
i got a copy of fruity loops and now i can make a beat but nothing metal or anything i tried listening to some songs and trying to recreate what i heard, i got so far and then got stumped. so i was wondering if anyone knows where to get or has any like saves for me to download and play in my fruity loops of like death metal drum samples?
thanks


----------



## drmosh (Jan 5, 2010)

buy a copy of superior 2


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Jan 5, 2010)

Hydrogen is free, very good


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jan 5, 2010)

drumkit from hell. hands down.


----------



## jymellis (Jan 5, 2010)

play guitar to a metronome. record the guitar. if you need to, program a high hat or crash as the metronome. afetr your guitar is recorded, then program your drums to the already recorded guitar.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2010)

drmosh said:


> buy a copy of superior 2



I would agree.
As for Drumkit From Hell - for the price of EZdrummer and the upgrade, you might aswell get Superior 2.0, which as the name implies, is FAR superior. I've been living with Drumkit From Hell for a while now, and could never escape the fake sound it has. Very glad I upgraded


----------



## tekkadon d (Jan 6, 2010)

jymellis said:


> play guitar to a metronome. record the guitar. if you need to, program a high hat or crash as the metronome. afetr your guitar is recorded, then program your drums to the already recorded guitar.


thanks thats an idea. i find frooty loops good and easy to use just my abilities sucked 
lol thanks


----------



## jymellis (Jan 6, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> thanks thats an idea. i find frooty loops good and easy to use just my abilities sucked
> lol thanks


 
i have the same problem. there you are stairing at a monitor full of little boxes to light up to make a drum beat. well by the time im done filling out little boxes i have some techno sounding shit and i spent 3 hours and still have nothing to work with lol. i started listening to more programmed music/drums and noticed this. almost all music has 1 thing that keeps a constant beat. with techno it is the bass. with most metal i have noticed it is a cybal. i usually program a hi hat,crash,or ride as a metronome. and play guitar to it. cool thing is that you can change time signatures easy cuz it starts as just a cybal.after the guitar is recorded you can go back and add the bass,toms,and snares. makes everything co,me together really well for someone like myself that has horrible drum programming skills


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 6, 2010)

+1 For Hydrogen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> I would agree.
> As for Drumkit From Hell - for the price of EZdrummer and the upgrade, you might aswell get Superior 2.0, which as the name implies, is FAR superior. I've been living with Drumkit From Hell for a while now, and could never escape the fake sound it has. Very glad I upgraded



Aye, but by all accounts SD2.0 is very complicated, DKFH is a lot easier to use apparently  I'm going to be getting that the sound doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm happy with the results I get from EZD/DFH. I use a bunch of other expansions for EZD, like the jazz kits, the claustrophobic kit, etc as well.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 7, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Aye, but by all accounts SD2.0 is very complicated, DKFH is a lot easier to use apparently  I'm going to be getting that the sound doesn't bother me too much.



The original drumkit from hell is harder to use than any of the following ones, EZdrummer added lots of interface options, the mixer etc. Before it was all by hand.

And complicated is relative, I found it pretty easy to get up and running, recording. Getting a sound you like out of it is something else, because there are infinite options


----------



## Winspear (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah people get confused by the name DKFH - the original one was simply a sample library I believe, instead of a VST Instrument. When people speak of DKFH now they generally mean EZDrummer DKFH EZXpansion pack.

And I don't know about complicated...Superior has more features for sure, but it's basically the same - load up a kit, bounce it from the mixer. You don't have to use all the effects and filters etc. if you don't want. That's stuff that you might do later on in your software anyway. In terms of just loading up a kit and programming with the piano roll, the difficulty is exactly the same, but the realism of the samples just a lot better.


----------



## Zami77 (Jan 7, 2010)

**BUY* *superior drummer 2.0. It is a GREAT drum sampler that can give virtually realistic results. Plus the metal foundry expansion is fantastic. It's the only software where the presets are actually good (meaning Metal Foundry) 

As for having difficulties programming drums, listen to drums in your favorite metal songs,watch instructional videos, hell even learn to play drums. You will evantually learn drum techniques and common beats, and these will help you come up with good drum parts. Either good luck in your future music production.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 15, 2010)

hydrogen is pretty bad ass. you can google hydrogen drum machine and it will take you to the homepage for it and you can get different kits premade by people for free and currently im using the death metal kit on hydrogen. very very eassy to work with and it isnt a plug-in it opens on its own so you can always program stuff then export it to your DAW and do the final mixing on there ir you can mix the drums themselves in hydrogen.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 15, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah people get confused by the name DKFH - the original one was simply a sample library I believe, instead of a VST Instrument. When people speak of DKFH now they generally mean EZDrummer DKFH EZXpansion pack.
> 
> And I don't know about complicated...Superior has more features for sure, but it's basically the same - load up a kit, bounce it from the mixer. You don't have to use all the effects and filters etc. if you don't want. That's stuff that you might do later on in your software anyway. In terms of just loading up a kit and programming with the piano roll, the difficulty is exactly the same, but the realism of the samples just a lot better.



idk i think of drumkit from hell superior vs ezdrummer drumkit from hell.

i have ezdfh but i'd always wanted to try dfhs


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 15, 2010)

cyanide540 said:


> hydrogen is pretty bad ass. you can google hydrogen drum machine and it will take you to the homepage for it and you can get different kits premade by people for free and currently im using the death metal kit on hydrogen. very very eassy to work with and it isnt a plug-in it opens on its own so you can always program stuff then export it to your DAW and do the final mixing on there ir you can mix the drums themselves in hydrogen.



Dude...I was using ezdrummer with cubase...my computer took a poo so im using my sisters comp...I needed something to make stuff to show my drummer the direction id like to go with a few things...Hydrogen seems to be pretty sweet. Seems pretty simple and straight forward, almost like a mix of ezdrummer and the fruityloops "pattern 1, pattern 2" sequencer...and perfect for songwriting.


----------



## quasarwaves (Feb 15, 2010)

SD2 with 'the Metal Foundry' is top notch. definitely the best quality drum samples i've used thusfar for the stuff i do. check out the video on my youtube account (link in my sig) for how it fits into the mix. 

I program the samples through the pianoroll in Sonar, which is about as easy as plugging away at guitar pro once you get used to it, and its far more dynamic.


----------



## tekkadon d (Feb 16, 2010)

i Havnet been doing much with it lately but for ages ive wanted to actuallly play drums and im sick of pretending to play along when listening to music lol so im thinking of getting an electronic drum kit
plus im pretty good at guitar hero drums
haha >.>


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 16, 2010)

Hydrogen is pretty good for being free. If you look, you can find many different kits online.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 17, 2010)

also i'd like to note, i personally seem to prefer the ezdrummer samples for certain things. ie if you like the sort of emperor/(well produced blackmetalbutstillblackmetal) sort of drum sounds, ezxdfh seems to get there with less trouble than superior 2.0. same thing if you're doing traditional style thrash. but for everything else, superior drummer, or maybe steven slate drums


----------



## swayman (Mar 9, 2010)

Superior 2.0 with hands down, it's not complex at all...


----------

